# K2 Respite board?



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey guys.

I have a buddy who works at the sports authority and apperently they found some old stock in their warehouse. I can get a K2 Respite board (151 & 155) for like $50, brand new condition.

the thing is, ive never heard of this board??? I looked all over the net and found nothing whatsoever. Ive seen the board, so i know he's not yanking me. Its a white board with a red tribal design like face that has "K2" in it and above the face in red it says "Respite". He says he thinks it was an 03-04 or possibly an 04-05.

oh yea, its a womens board

so....any of you ever heard of it? if you guys dont know i guess ill have to try calling k2...lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

no one eh? well i picked them up today so if anyone is interested...$50 + shipping. let me know if you want pics.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Paging shayboarder and boarderholic...


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Don't recognize it. I can pull up some old catalogs and mags I have to see what info is out there on it. 

Yeah you can always sell it on ebay and i'm sure you'd make some money...but just expect it to not go for much since it's super old and obviously not a model still made now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

put up some pics


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If its the board I'm thinking of its the womens version of the fuse and its cap constructed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

NJ SHREDDER 28 said:


> put up some pics


i'll throw up some pics this weekend. gotta find my digi...


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

*I have one.*

It's from 04. It's an intermediate board that originally sold for $275.00 or so. I used to work at sports authority back in 04, so that's when I got mine.

Sorry, I tried to put up some pics, but having issues with size.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. i ended up giving them away as birthday presents. I recently moved to TX so i wont really need them anymore


----------

